

Stuart Ellman: Not Everyone Gets a Trophy - pw0ncakes
http://www.businessinsider.com/everyone-deserves-a-trophy-2010-4

======
ryanelkins
I really hate the political correctness of business relationships. It forces
people to read between the lines to try to figure out what is really going on.

The author seems to feel there is little upside to being straightforward with
people and alot of potential downside. I think if you're truthful without
being a jerk about it people will generally appreciate it. Those who don't are
probably not the kind of people who whose opinions will greatly hurt your
reputation anyways. Shouldn't better communication always lead to better
chances of success?

~~~
pw0ncakes
I'm not familiar with the environment, but I generally agree. I'd much rather
a VC express that he thinks I'm wasting my time than give a noncommital non-
answer.

There's a more nefarious reason for the so-called "political correctness",
although this may not apply to the OP. VCs never want to say no; it's easier
to be noncommittal.

